# Indio



## moonlight7

Aquí en el Ecuador la palabra “indio” tiene una connotación negativa e irrespetuosa. Normalmente usamos la palabra “indígena” para referirse a una persona nativa. 
¿Quisiera saber cómo está este asunto en otros países hispanohablantes?


----------



## piraña utria

Hola, Moonlight.

Es difícil dar una respuesta que abarque todas las zonas en Colombia: hay algunos matices.

Yo diría que en general se usa "indio" e "indígena" sin distingos y sin que envuelvan juicio negativo alguno.

Viví, eso sí, dos años en un departamento (Boyacá) en el que tildar a alguien como "el indio ese", "la india esa", "ahí está pintado el indio", etc, implican desprecio por la persona que así es denominada.

Saludos,


----------



## la_machy

En Sonora (México), decirle 'indio' a alguien, sí es despectivo.
De hecho, muchas personas lo utilizan para ser ofensivos. Lamentable. Porque en sí la palabra 'indio/india', es una palabra bella que  no tendría porque ser despectiva.

Saludos


----------



## moonlight7

la_machy said:


> De hecho, muchas personas lo utilizan para ser ofensivos. Lamentable. Porque en sí la palabra 'indio/india', es una palabra bella que  no tendría porque ser despectiva.



Así es, lamentablemente. Estoy haciendo una traducción de un texto dedicado a la cultura de los indios y tengo que usar la palabra “indígenas” para no ofender a nadie. También uso “los nativos”, creo que está bien. Así me complican la vida los ignorantes que usan la palabra “indio” como ofensiva.


----------



## la_machy

moonlight7 said:


> Así es, lamentablemente. Estoy haciendo una traducción de un texto dedicado a la cultura de los indios y tengo que usar la palabra “indígenas” para no ofender a nadie. También uso “los nativos”, creo que está bien. Así me complican la vida los ignorantes que usan la palabra “indio” como ofensiva.


 
Creo que haces bien. Para emplear un tono neutral, el uso de la palabra 'indígenas' sería correcto.


Saludos


----------



## Juan Miguel González

Como siempre en estos casos todo dependede la manera y el contexto, en sí misma ninguna raza es un peyorativo, el problema es cuando se marca una diferencia y se usa para discriminar. Existen otras discusiones sobre gringo y chilango, donde se discute si son palabras ofesivas no, creo que todo depende de los contextos, los ejemplos que mencioné (chilango y gringo) comenzaron como peyorativos y con el paso del tiempo han perdido esos matices negativos y ahora se usan muy poco como un insulto. 
¿Un negro debe ofenserse pro que le dicen negro?, ¿por ello debemos usar el término afroamericano (hablo de negros estadounidenses, o de negros gringos pues) por ser el políticamente correcto?
Es lo mismo con indio-indígena, ya que históricamente se usó la palabra como insulto entonces nos vemos obligados a usar la palabra "correcta", aunque en sí misma la palabra indio no es incorrecta.


----------



## Servando

moonlight7 said:


> Así es, lamentablemente. Estoy haciendo una traducción de un texto dedicado a la cultura de los indios y tengo que usar la palabra “indígenas” para no ofender a nadie. También uso “los nativos”, creo que está bien. Así me complican la vida los ignorantes que usan la palabra “indio” como ofensiva.



Como muchas palabras empleadas en nuestro idioma, estas son ofensivas dependiendo del contexto o el tono empleado. Así que creo que puedes emplear la palabra indio sin temor a que nadie la vea ofensiva. 

En México cuando decimos indio la asociamos con el apache y al "no mestizo" no nos referimos a ellos como indios, sino como *indito/a*. *

Nativo*, aunque la podemos usar para referirnos a ellos mismos (los inditos), es empleada con la connotación "*originario de"*.

Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

Indígenas, aborígenes, nativos, indios.
Las palabras en sí mismas no son despreciativas, depende de cómo y con qué intención se utilicen.


----------



## merquiades

También puedes usar "amerindios", es correcto y no tiene connotaciones negativas, que yo sepa.


----------



## elineo

Indígena viene de la palabra griega _ενδογενής_ (_ένδον_-endon=dentro de y _γενής_-genís= nacido, tiene origen) luego en latino: indu+gigno, luego indigena y luego indio.


----------



## lady jekyll

Aquí se utilizan indio e indígena indistintamente, sin ningún tipo de connotación negativa. Y empleamos "indio" para referirnos tanto a los indígenas de América como a los nativos de la India. 

Saludos


----------



## Valtiel

Por aquí _indios_, o mejor _indios americanos_ (esa confusión histórica de marras...).

Todo depende de cómo se diga. Yo puedo decir: «Aquel detestable negro» o «Aquel es negro». ¿Cuál es la frase despectiva? Por favor... Odio los eufemismos como _de color_ por _negro_: vamos a ver, si es negro, es negro (tonos de marrón oscuro); yo soy blanco (tonos de marrón claro), ¿pasa algo? Todo depende de cómo se diga y lo que se piense... Lo mismo pasa con _indio_ y cualquier caso similar.

Saludos.


----------



## Agró

Todos somos *indígenas *(de algún sitio), así que esta palabra no aporta gran cosa.
Hace tiempo que la idea de "raza" está casi por completo desechada por biólogos y genetistas.

¿Qué problema hay con "indio"? Sólo una de las acepciones que da el DRAE es despectiva, y muy localizada.

*indio**1**, dia**.*
* 1.     * adj. Natural de la India. U. t. c. s.
* 2.     * adj. Perteneciente o relativo a este país de Asia.
* 3.     * adj. Se dice del indígena de América, o sea de las Indias Occidentales, al que hoy se considera como descendiente de aquel sin mezcla de otra raza. U. t. c. s.
* 4.     * adj. Perteneciente o relativo a estos *indios.* _Traje indio._ _Lengua india._
* 5.     * adj. despect._ Guat._ y_ Nic._ *inculto*      (‖ de modales rústicos).
* 6.     * m._ Cuba._ *Sol.* _EL__ indio._


----------



## Jellby

Agró said:


> Todos somos *indígenas *(de algún sitio)



Exacto, y aborígenes y nativos.


----------



## ManPaisa

Para mí _indio_ sí es a menudo despectivo, pero depende del tono y la intención de quien lo usa.
 Todos somos _nativos_ o _indígenas_ de algún lugar, sin ser necesariamente de ascendencia _amerindia_.
 El origen del término _indio_ nada tiene que ver con el de _indígena_, como equivocadamente lo señala Elineo.  _Indio_ viene de _India_, adonde creyeron haber llegado los descubridores españoles.


----------



## Servando

*indígena*



       Aunque en muchos casos son perfectamente intercambiables, las palabras *indio* e *indígena* tienen etimologías diferentes. El origen de la primera es más conocido: se formó a partir del nombre de la India, porque Cristóbal Colón creía que su viaje a través del Atlántico lo llevaría a ese país asiático; y así, llamó *indios* a los habitantes del Nuevo Continente, creyendo que se trataba de Asia.
*Indígena,* en cambio, es un cultismo tomado del latín _indigena,_ que significaba ‘de allí’ y, por extensión, ‘primitivo habitante de un lugar, nativo’. Este término está compuesto de _indi-_ (una variante del prefijo latino _in-_) y la raíz indoeuropea _gen-_ ‘parir’, ‘dar a luz’, que también está presente en muchas palabras de nuestra lengua, como *engendrar, gen, genealogía,* etcétera.


Fuente


----------



## Vampiro

Hola.
Por acá la palabra “indio” la verdad es que usa poco o nada, salvo que se quiera ofender a alguien, pero aún así yo diría que es muy poco común.
En textos es otra cosa, suele verse en libros de historia, sobre todo antiguos, y en ese contexto no ofende nadie.
Pero nadie diría, o escribiría en un artículo periodístico (por ejemplo) la palabra “indio” para referirse a los mapuches, los aymaras, o cualquier otra etnia originaria de esta zona.  Se suele decir, o escribir, simplemente “los mapuches”, “los aymaras”, o “los pueblos aborígenes/autóctonos/originarios” si se quiere generalizar.
Respecto de la gente nacida en la India, se suelen usar ambos gentilicios, indio e hindú, pero yo diría que predomina este último quizá por ese aire un tanto peyorativo de la palabra “indio”, aunque en este caso a mi me parece más correcta y es la que suelo usar.
Ahora, si se trata de películas de vaqueros, los apaches, los sioux, lo comanches, etc, etc, etc… son todos “indios”.
Saludos.
_


----------



## gatogab

Recuerdo que en Santiago de Chile a una persona que, ofendida y resentida, se encerraba en si misma (se taimaba) poniendose en una actitud muy seria, la llamaban 'indio', lo fuera o no como etnía.

*Taimado.#3*


----------



## moonlight7

Es lo mismo aquí en Ecuador: si te portas como un bobo o no haces cosas bien, te pueden decir: "indio", a pesar que no eres.


----------



## mike_mx

Que tal a todos, saludo y me presento.
         Mi nombre es Miguel y me permito decir que este es mi primer comentario y para no demorar mucho comento que aquí en México lamentablemente el uso de la palabra "indio" para la mayoría de las personas (por lo menos así lo creo), denota un tono ofensivo lo cual no debería ser pero lo toman como similitud para describir a un ser "ignorante o falto de cultura" y creo que está mal empleado puesto que es discriminante.
         Aprovecho para comentar que estoy impresionado con este foro en general pues es al parecer encontré un lugar donde despejar mis dudas ya sea el Ingles o el Español Latino que este último aun siendo mi lengua natal desconozco mucho del mismo y me doy cuente que aun no lo hablo correctamente.
 
Saludos a todos


----------



## acendrarcoruscaracuciar

En mi país es idéntico, es un insulto, pero en mi opinión no debe serlo pues es una realidad, es como decir negro o chino o rubio, o barbado o lampiño o pelón o greñudo.


----------



## thuja

Hace unos años de viaje en México me encontré con una fotonovela que se trataba de
indios "piel rojos". No acababa de entender porque se llamaban así--¿porqué no eran
indios en seco?, pero por fin me di cuenta de que "indio" tenía una matiz despectiva,
y eso de "piel rojo" servía para señalar que los de la fotonovela eran más bien
nobles salvajes tipo pelicula norteamericana. Que desde luego no tenían nada que ver
con los indios despreciados más cercanos. Daba para pensar, la verdad.

Saludos.


----------



## quedamucho

Ay ay ay!!!! Que casualidad!! yo estaba por abrir un post (de los que a mi me gusta discutir) en referencia a lo que este diccionario da como sinónimos a las palabras indio, indígena, nativo, salvaje, primitivo, aborigen.

Se ha asociado falsamente la voz latina "indígena": originario del lugar, del adverbio latino inde "de allí" y gena "nativo u originario", con el término indio, en principio, natural de la India y, posteriormente, nativo de América; debido al error de Colón.

El nombre "indio" viene del latín. India, Índicus, Indus eran voces usuales. El étimo de la palabra es el río Indo, procedente del persa Hindu, que a su vez viene del sánscrito sindhu: río, corriente de agua.


Saludos!!!


----------



## gatogab

No hay nada tan importante saber como lo es la raíz léxica de las palabras. 
Tantas veces las usamos sin saber lo que decimos.
Saber que _'indígena'_ significa _'originario de allí'_ y que nada tiene que ver con _'indio'_, palabra producto de un error (¿histórico, geográfico?) madornal asi como la usamos comunmente.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Pinairun

Estamos hablando de si es o no despectiva la palabra "indio". O de si se usa con ese sentido.

Sea un error o no aplicarla a los distintos pueblos que habitaban América antes de la llegada de Colón, a mí me parece tan digna como zulú, sueco, quechua, inglés, sioux, beréber, inuit, hindú, aymara, vikingo, italiano o vasco y todos los que podría citar sin olvidar ninguno.


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Esto: 
Hacer el indio loc. col. Hacer tonterías una persona para divertirse:
"no paró de hacer el indio durante toda la fiesta". (Diccionario de WR)

¿Es despectivo o no lo es?


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

*Nota de Moderación*

*Se les recuerda que este no es un foro de discusiones culturales, sociológicas o de otra índole. Se les ruega enfocar sus opiniones en puntos estrictamente lingüísticos, manteniendo el debido respeto.*

*Gracias a todos.*

*Ayutuxte*
*Moderador*


----------



## Jmangeo

moonlight7 said:


> Es lo mismo aquí en Ecuador: si te portas como un bobo o no haces cosas bien, te pueden decir: "indio", a pesar que no eres.



Bueno, solo puedes ser indio si naciste en India ¿no?.



> a mí me parece tan digna como zulú, sueco, *quechua*, inglés [...]



Estoy de acuerdo, pero eso sería aplicable a los naturales de India, ya que si se usa como "gentilicio cultural" hay mejores opciones como quechua (para el caso de países andinos). Pienso que es falta de cultura linguística el uso de indio como despectivo, ya que la primera acepción es "natural de india". Creo que su uso es cada vez menor en mi país.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Jmangeo said:


> Estoy de acuerdo, pero eso sería aplicable a los naturales de India, ya que si se usa como "gentilicio cultural" hay mejores opciones como quechua (para el caso de países andinos).



Un compañero de trabajo y amigo personal, nacido en Chile, más que orgulloso de su ascendencia india (y no nació en la India, precisamente) habla de su madre como india de pura raza (su madre es quechua). Y de sí mismo como "medio indio".



> Pienso que es falta de cultura linguística el uso de indio como despectivo, ya que la primera acepción es "natural de india".


Jamás he pensado que hablase despectivamente de sí mismo y menos aún de su madre; el podría hablar perfectamente de su ascendencia quechua, pero habla de su ascendencia india. Y nadie mejor que él sabe de lo que está hablando.


----------



## gatogab

> Pienso que es falta de cultura linguística el uso de indio como despectivo, ya que la primera acepción es "natural de india".


Esto es verdad, pues al liceo, en Santiago, teníamos un compañero cuyos rasgos somáticos lo hacían parecer un indio (amerindio, para entendernos). Y lo llamábamos "indio" (agregando el apellido). Sin embargo era de ascendencia italiana. Nunca se sintió ofendido, porque no existía la ofensa.
El amigo de Valeria Mesalina, no puede sentirse ofendido al llamarse 'indio', pués declara su ascendencia. 
Son los demás, el prójimo, que desea ofender con intención.
También he conocido personas que se avergüenzan de su ascendencia india.
En fin. La vida es rara, la gente más aun.


----------



## quedamucho

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Un compañero de trabajo y amigo personal, nacido en Chile, más que orgulloso de su ascendencia india (y no nació en la India, precisamente) habla de su madre como india de pura raza (su madre es quechua). Y de sí mismo como "medio indio".



Yo también estoy orgulloso de ascendencia pero no son nacidos en la India, por lo tanto, no son indios y si su madre es de pura "raza" entonces es una mujer quechua y no india, en todo caso indígena o aborigen.




Valeria Mesalina said:


> Jamás he pensado que hablase despectivamente de sí mismo y menos aún de su madre; el podría hablar perfectamente de su ascendencia quechua, pero habla de su ascendencia india. Y nadie mejor que él sabe de lo que está hablando.



Es obvio que los que usan el término indio adecuadamente no lo van a usar despectivamente. Tal vez la educación que recibió de su familia esté influenciada por la que tuvo en la escuela a la que haya ido, donde nos decían que cuando Colon "descubrió" América lo que encontró fueron "indios" al creer que habían llegado a las Indias.


----------



## gatogab

Todo depende de la reacción personal.
Cuando viví en España, nunca nadie me llamó _'sudaca'. _Quizás no existía en ese periodo, como es común hoy día. Pero estoy seguro que si me encuentrara hoy en España y me llamaran _'sudaca' _con la peor intención, no me ofendería, porque lo soy.
Soy un sudamericano, que en España llaman '_sudaca'_ con la intención de ofender y yo no me ofendo.
Lo mismo es con '_indio'._ ¿Por que ofenderse?...¿ah?
Si me diera vergüenza ser sudamericano, claro que '_sudaca'_ me haría enojar. Así como a quien le da vergüenza ser indio.
También eso de vivir con orgullo el 'ser indio' me huele mal. ¿No puede uno vivir normalmente su raza? Yo vivo normalmente mi raza blanca, sin orgullo ni petulancia. Así me tocó, así la vivo. Y muchos indios hacen como yo. Se los aseguro.
Ya lo dije: somos raros y de cerca no somos normales. Lo digo en todas partes.


----------



## Esopo

moonlight7 said:


> Así es, lamentablemente. Estoy haciendo una traducción de un texto dedicado a la cultura de los indios y tengo que usar la palabra “indígenas” para no ofender a nadie. También uso “los nativos”, creo que está bien. Así me complican la vida los ignorantes que usan la palabra “indio” como ofensiva.


Creo que la forma de reivindicar el verdadero significado de la palabra y, a la vez, combatir las connotaciones negativas que puede tener, es utilizándolo en contextos positivos o neutros.
Si no se hace así, terminará convirtiéndose en un insulto.


----------



## Vampiro

Yo los únicos indios “orgullosos de ser indios” que conozco son los hinchas de Colo-Colo, club de fútbol que tiene como emblema la cara de un famoso cacique (en el emblema más parece comanche que mapuche, pero en fin… ese es otro tema)
Los demás se sienten orgullosos de ser mapuches, de ser aymaras, Rapa-Nui, etc.
Y otros, porque no faltan, reniegan de su origen, como si fuera motivo de vergüenza el provenir de un pueblo originario del sur del mundo.
_


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

> Originally Posted by *moonlight7*
> Estoy haciendo una traducción de un texto dedicado a la cultura de los indios y tengo que usar la palabra “indígenas” para no ofender a nadie. También uso “los nativos”, creo que está bien. Así me complican la vida los ignorantes que usan la palabra “indio” como ofensiva.


Mira, cualquier gentilicio puede ser usado como insulto. Absolutamente cualquiera. Ya sean ignorantes o no las personas que usan "indio, catalán, gallego, judío, chino, africano, francés, inglés, yanqui, vasco" como insultos. Que las hay. 


> Originally posted by *quedamucho*
> Yo también estoy orgulloso de ascendencia pero no son nacidos en la India, por lo tanto, no son indios y si su madre es de pura "raza" entonces es una mujer quechua y no india, en todo caso indígena o aborigen.



Creo que mi amigo sabe perfectamente dónde nació y lo que es. Si ha decidido identificarse como indio (nombre que lleva usándose más de quinientos años) es su decisión y no veo por qué tiene nadie que cuestionarla.  



> Tal vez la educación que recibió de su familia esté influenciada por la que tuvo en la escuela a la que haya ido, donde nos decían que cuando Colon "descubrió" América lo que encontró fueron "indios" al creer que habían llegado a las Indias.



Mi amigo tiene un par de licenciaturas y es doctor en Antropología. Tanto su educación como su cultura son absolutamente impecables.

Sólo he hablado de él porque "indio" es la palabra que usa para referirse a sí mismo y a su familia materna. Con lo que por mi parte queda demostrado que ni "indio" es un insulto, ni está mal aplicado.

Lo que diga la corrección política me importa poco; el que una palabra sea insultante o no no depende de la palabra en sí, sino que depende de la persona que la diga, y de cómo la diga.


----------



## quedamucho

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Creo que mi amigo sabe perfectamente dónde nació y lo que es. Si ha decidido identificarse como indio (nombre que lleva usándose más de quinientos años) es su decisión y no veo por qué tiene nadie que cuestionarla.



Volvamos a la fuente, exactamente ese nombre, me refiero a indio, lleva 507 años usándose para referirse a los pueblos originarios de América, sabes por qué? porque Cristobal Colón creyo que había llegado a las Indias, acaso hay duda de eso? Fijate la fuerza que tiene esa imposición que hasta tu amigo se dice indio; yo a él no le cuestiono nada, el cuestionamiento va dirigido a los "grandes académicos" que avalan que a los pueblos de América se les diga indios; y esto no tiene nada que ver con que se use como un insulto.



Valeria Mesalina said:


> Mi amigo tiene un par de licenciaturas y es doctor en Antropología. Tanto su educación como su cultura son absolutamente impecables.



Nunca hice un juicio de valor con respecto a la educación de tu amigo, por lo tanto, veo innecesaria esa aclaración.



Valeria Mesalina said:


> Sólo he hablado de él porque "indio" es la palabra que usa para referirse a sí mismo y a su familia materna. Con lo que por mi parte queda demostrado que ni "indio" es un insulto, ni está mal aplicado.



Tal vez no lograste leer todos los post que estaban escritos ya que el moderador los eliminó, pero lo que yo cuestioné desde el principio es justamente lo que vos decis. Para la Real Academia Española tu compañero es indio, indígena, aborigen, nativo, primitivo y salvaje. No creo que tu compañero esté de acuerdo con eso.


----------



## mirx

quedamucho said:


> Para la Real Academia Española tu compañero es indio, indígena, aborigen, nativo, primitivo y salvaje. No creo que tu compañero esté de acuerdo con eso.


 
¿De dónde sacas esto, digo los últimos adjetivos que enlistaste?

Si la RAE avala cualquier cosa es porque se usa o se usó por una gran proporción de los hispanohablantes. Si desde hace 507 años se usa indio para designar a aquel que pertenece a cualquiera de las etnias americanas, pues qué bueno que la RAE avale ese uso. Bonita academia fuera si no lo hiciese.

Recuerda que la correción de las palabras no la dictan las etimologías sino los usos que les damos, el significado de las palabras no va más allá del que el uso, el constante y sonante, les da.


----------



## quedamucho

mirx said:


> ¿De dónde sacas esto, digo los últimos adjetivos que enlistaste?
> 
> Si la RAE avala cualquier cosa es porque se usa o se usó por una gran proporción de los hispanohablantes. Si desde hace 507 años se usa indio para designar a aquel que pertenece a cualquiera de las etnias americanas, pues qué bueno que la RAE avale ese uso. Bonita academia fuera si no lo hiciese.
> 
> Recuerda que la correción de las palabras no la dictan las etimologías sino los usos que les damos, el significado de las palabras no va más allá del que el uso, el constante y sonante, les da.




A ver, sin discutir si Colón era bueno, malo, alto o bajo hay una verdad histórica que es que creyó que había llegado a las Indias, alguien puede hacer alguna objeción? creo que no, sino no conoce la historia, entonces , cuando vuelve Colón de su viaje, lo que dice es que hay "indios"; obvio, porque si hubiese pensado que llegaba a Polonia, hubiese dicho que había polacos.
Es a partir de esto que existe la definición de que indio es el indígena de América.
El uso que le dio Colón a la palabra indio fue incorrecto, por lo tanto la definición anterior también es incorrecta.


----------



## Vampiro

Francamente no entiendo cuál es el afán de cuestionar la corrección de una palabra que lleva más de 500 años usándose (517, para ser exactos.  Debe ser una de las pocas palabras que se pueden rastrear hasta su origen, incluido el día y quizá hasta la hora en que se empleó por primera vez)
Estoy hablando de “indio”, para referirse a los indígenas americanos, por supuesto.
Para cuando se dieron cuenta de que América era América y no Las Indias Orientales ya la palabra estaba lo bastante arraigada como para cambiarla de un plumazo.  Como apuntó Mirx, es el uso el que les da validez a las palabras; la academia sólo se encarga de recogerlas e incluirlas en el diccionario, con fortuna y criterio bastante discutible a veces, pero es lo que hay, y considerando que otros idiomas ni siquiera tienen una academia de la lengua, no creo que esté tan mal la tarea que hace.
Otra cosa es que a una palabra se le de una connotación peyorativa, que parece ser el tema de este hilo.  Pero de ahí a decir que es incorrecta, creo que hay mucha tela por cortar.
Ya hemos visto que muchas veces la academia cae hasta en contradicciones cuando se mete en temas técnicos o áreas muy específicas, pero no creo que este sea el caso.
Ejemplos debe haber muchos, pero ya que hablamos de indios de la India, la RAE también acepta como gentilicio “hindú”, porque se usa, claro, no porque sea correcta en su etimología.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Mate

*Nota del moderador*:

La pregunta que origina este hilo es --por si ya ha caído en el olvido-- la siguiente:


> Aquí en el Ecuador la palabra “indio” tiene una connotación negativa e irrespetuosa. Normalmente usamos la palabra “indígena” para referirse a una persona nativa.
> ¿Quisiera saber cómo está este asunto en otros países hispanohablantes?


Se solicita amablemente a todos los participantes que se limiten a contestar la pregunta citada.

Todo mensaje dedicado a debatir la validez, la corrección política o cualquier otro aspecto que no se relacione con la pregunta original será borrado.

Gracias por su atención y colaboración.


----------



## mirx

quedamucho said:


> El uso que le dio Colón a la palabra indio fue incorrecto, por lo tanto la definición anterior también es incorrecta.



El español es una versión incorrecta del latín, por lo tanto todas nuestras definiciones son incorrectas.

Ya te di mi impresión sobre lo que es correcto y lo que no, Colón aparte. También te pido de nueva cuenta que cites esos diccionarios  que equiparan indio, salvaje, primitivo, etc.

En este país hispanohablante, o sea México, _indio _puede o no ser despectivo. Y como ya mencionó mi compañero Humberto, a los que les parece muy fuerte la palabra simplemente dicen _indito_, lo mismo se aplica en otros casos en que se supone que puede ofender a alguien la palabra. Ejemplos: cojito, cieguito, mongolito, etc.


----------



## turi

Vampiro said:


> Francamente no entiendo cuál es el afán de cuestionar la corrección de una palabra que lleva más de 500 años usándose (517, para ser exactos.  Debe ser una de las pocas palabras que se pueden rastrear hasta su origen, incluido el día y quizá hasta la hora en que se empleó por primera vez)
> Estoy hablando de “indio”, para referirse a los indígenas americanos, por supuesto.
> Para cuando se dieron cuenta de que América era América y no Las Indias Orientales ya la palabra estaba lo bastante arraigada como para cambiarla de un plumazo.  Como apuntó Mirx, es el uso el que les da validez a las palabras; la academia sólo se encarga de recogerlas e incluirlas en el diccionario, con fortuna y criterio bastante discutible a veces, pero es lo que hay, y considerando que otros idiomas ni siquiera tienen una academia de la lengua, no creo que esté tan mal la tarea que hace.
> Otra cosa es que a una palabra se le de una connotación peyorativa, que parece ser el tema de este hilo.  Pero de ahí a decir que es incorrecta, creo que hay mucha tela por cortar.
> Ya hemos visto que muchas veces la academia cae hasta en contradicciones cuando se mete en temas técnicos o áreas muy específicas, pero no creo que este sea el caso.
> Ejemplos debe haber muchos, pero ya que hablamos de indios de la India, la RAE también acepta como gentilicio “hindú”, porque se usa, claro, no porque sea correcta en su etimología.
> Saludos.
> _



De acuerdo contigo Vampiro.

Solo puntualizar que, aunque la RAE acepte "hindú", lo que define esa palabra es una religión.

Saludos, t.


----------



## quedamucho

mirx said:


> Ya te di mi impresión sobre lo que es correcto y lo que no, Colón aparte. También te pido de nueva cuenta que cites esos diccionarios  que equiparan indio, salvaje, primitivo, etc.



en esta misma página, escribí indio y busca sus sinónimos.
Saludos!!!


----------



## mirx

quedamucho said:


> en esta misma página, escribí indio y busca sus sinónimos.
> Saludos!!!



Efectivamente están enlistados como sinónimos, lo que no hay que perder de vista es en que la sinonimia no necesariamente exige concordancias exactas. Luego hay que tomar en cuenta en qué países dichas similitudes son aceptables, ya nos dijeron que en Ecuador sí. La RAE dice que también en Guatemala y en Nicaragua.



> *5.     * adj. despect._ Guat._ y_ Nic._ *inculto*      (‖ de modales rústicos).



En México no, y para contestar a tu pregunta, pues no, no me son aceptables esos sinónimos en México. Indio es el que pertenece a alguno de los pueblos nativos de América, quien considere malos a los pubelos indígenas americanos y a sus integrantes considerará despectivo el nombre que se utilice para definirlos, cualesquiera que éste sea.


----------



## Masuas

Vampiro....siempre te las arreglas para poner una sonrisa en mis labios por la forma de tus disertaciones y conclusiones, como 'eso de las películas de vaqueros y complemento. Estoy de acuerdo. Mas volviendo al dilema del amigo Moonlight7, hay tantas razas auténticamente americanas o como se llamara éste continente antes de Américo Vespucio, que en realidad tienes definiciones a montones de acuerdo a la región que escojas...pucha...si hay razas. Pero yo en tu lugar, A TODAS, las denominaría, la noble raza inca, la noble raza aymara, la noble raza blanca, motilones, chacos, guaraní, araucana........hay tantas,  y así no ofendes a nadie, ni tampoco tienen razón de condenarte...sé tú mismo y no temas cosa alguna. Si eres motivo de polémicas, pues mejor viejo, para éso escribes.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Masuas said:


> Vampiro....siempre te las arreglas para poner una sonrisa en mis labios por la forma de tus disertaciones y conclusiones, como 'eso de las películas de vaqueros y complemento. Estoy de acuerdo. Mas volviendo al dilema del amigo Moonlight7, hay tantas razas auténticamente americanas o como se llamara éste continente antes de Américo Vespucio, que en realidad tienes definiciones a montones de acuerdo a la región que escojas...pucha...si hay razas. Pero yo en tu lugar, A TODAS, las denominaría, la noble raza inca, la noble raza aymara, la noble raza blanca, motilones, chacos, guaraní, araucana........hay tantas,  y así no ofendes a nadie, ni tampoco tienen razón de condenarte...sé tú mismo y no temas cosa alguna. Si eres motivo de polémicas, pues mejor viejo, para éso escribes.



¿Antes de Amerigo di Vespucci? Si es una referencia al descubridor del Nuevo Continente, hay una idea bastante generalizada de que fue Cristóforo Colombo, salvo expediciones anteriores de wikingos u otras.
Y también había  nobles aborígenes en las Antillas y América del Norte: sibneyes, taínos, mayas, aztecas, toltecas, dakotas, siux, hurones, comanches, e indios pueblo; obviamente este último nombre es un ejemplo de uso sin connotaciones peyorativas.



mirx said:


> El español es una versión incorrecta del latín, por lo tanto todas nuestras definiciones son incorrectas.
> 
> Ya te di mi impresión sobre lo que es correcto y lo que no, Colón aparte. .......
> 
> ..............



Nunca había oído, leído o sospechado que el español fuera una versión incorrecta del latín. Supongo que lo mismo se podría decir del portugués, francés, italiano y rumano.

De todas formas , el error de Colón no fué semántico, sino geográfico. 

Dos notas a modo de coda:

- Los naturales o ciudadanos de la República de la India, o simplemente de India son indios. No hay ni puede haber sentido peyorativo en este caso. ¿Por qué solo lo hay, en ocasiones, para los aborígenes de América?

- En España no  conozco un uso peyorativo de la palabra 'indio', si se exceptúa la frase 'hacer el indio', en el sentido de divertirse o divertir a los demás con payasadas, o de cometer una  torpeza que perjudica al autor. No creo que cuando se emplea la frase se piense en los aborígenes americanos ni en nadie en particular salvo en quien 'hace el indio'.


----------



## Vampiro

Manuel G. Rey said:


> - Los naturales o ciudadanos de la República de la India, o simplemente de India son indios. No hay ni puede haber sentido peyorativo en este caso. ¿Por qué solo lo hay, en ocasiones, para los aborígenes de América?


Vaya uno a saber…
¿Será que los aborígenes de América se sienten menoscabados al ser confundidos con una cultura varias veces milenaria?
Y me surge otra duda: ¿Cómo debería haberlos llamado Colón en el supuesto caso de que se hubiera dado cuenta de que no estaba en la India?… ¿isleños o continentales?... ah, no, ese era otro hilo, disculpen.
_


----------

